# Any versions/models to avoid?



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

I've just posted a crossover version of this in the 'wanted' section.

I have just bought a pristine Gaggia Glassic with 9 bar pressure, pressure gauge, rancilio steam wand upgrade and PID kit and I'm getting amazing results.

Annoyingly, I've come to the conclusion I prefer the look of the Silvia....

When buying the Gaggia, I realised I needed to avoid 2015-2018 models.

Are there similar limitations to any of the Silvias?


----------

